# Head Tilt?



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo has a new(ish) habit of sticking her head in the corners of her cage or underneath a favorite toy, and turning it upside down. Is this a nesting behavior, like looking in dark corners? Has anyone seen it before? 

It's been going on for a few months now (since we brought Sunny here, I think) and I'm not sure what to make of it. I was initially a bit concerned that it might be the beginning of an ear infection or stargazing just because it's such a weird movement. But she only does it for a second at a time -- sticks her head in the corner, turns it upside down, then pulls it back out. And she looks decidedly flirty/playful when she's doing it, so I don't think it's related to a health problem.

I'm just wondering if this is a hen thing and if I should be taking it as a sign to reduce her hormones even more? Or it might just be a Roo-thing. She has a lot of those, too. 

(FYI I've tried to capture this on video, but no luck so far.)


----------



## cloudykitty (Feb 21, 2012)

I think it sounds like she just wants head scratches but I could be wrong.. will keep an eye to see what others say..


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well it's like that movement, but she does it in her cage, when I am nowhere near her. I suppose she could be trying to give herself scritches, though. I wouldn't put it past my little weirdo.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it possible she's looking up at something? Mine do something similar but it is when they are trying to check on either what another bird is doing overhead or they see a shadow that is strange. They won't put their heads up to look.. it's more of a crank of the neck and looks quite awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's exactly that motion, but she does it repetitively in corners, and I don't know what she'd be looking at. That's why I was wondering if it might be similar to the nesty "looking in dark corners" behavior, except without an actual dark corner? I don't know. Sometimes she'll do it 5 or even 10 times in a row with exactly that cranking motion. It looks so uncomfortable, but like I said, she looks happy doing it, not remotely distressed. It may be an attention thing. She does tend to do it most often on the side nearest Sunny's cage. It's just SO odd, I'd love to know what she's thinking!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Maybe there's a toy that has a curious reflection at the top of the cage.. or even.. I live in a very old house.. 108 years old.. and even try as I might to keep on top of dust webs.. it seems that there can be the start of one near the ceiling that will blow slightly with the movement of the heat. Even a spider web. These can catch their eyes too.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha, that's very possible. Or maybe she's looking at something in Sunny's cage. There is one spot where she does it 90% of the time that she does it. I think the scientist in me just can't take not understanding a behavior LOL.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL They are very curious creatures.  Earlier, Gibbs and Hetty were in their cage both at a food dish, probably half way up the cage. And Baby G had popped himself out of the nestbox again and was below them. I wish I had my camera because they both had their heads cranked to the same side, looking down at him, keeping an eye on him. They really do pick up on things we don't think of though.


----------

